# My 2014 Halloween Display



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

You can see it by clicking below


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice display!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Quite the display! So many great scenes! How long does it take to set up?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! One of the things that really sets the mood are the big trees and all the fallen leaves. Perfect backdrop for an awesome display!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

omg I love it! I especially like your headless horseman!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a nice display. Your neighborhood TOTs must be so excited! Your mausoleum is just beautiful!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

:lolkin:You've been very busy. Very creative and you have a nice selection of props! I really like your use of lighting on each prop in different colors!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So much eye candy! I love the bride and groom.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wonderful display!! it looks awesome!


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ususally takes about a week to set the entire thing up and get everything the way we want it ( We start setting it up labor day weekend and stays up until a week or so after Halloween. Wishing we had a bit bigger yard because we cant get everything we have all out in one year without it looking TOO crowded. Then we decorate the garage for halloween night complete with hot cocoa and heated for the cold years with living in Iowa. But this year is suppose to be in the 60's on Friday so it should be great.


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

Next year i am going to do the ghost as a Crank Ghost and also going to build a hearse complete with invisible horse like one they have at the haunted mansion at Disney World in Orlando. So it should be cool. Thinking i will start the hearse sometime in June or July so i can get it just right.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful indeed. Nice all around.


----------



## Halloween_Attack (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow simply awsome... I appreciate your work. keep it up


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice props. It's very nice you provided a hammock for one of your skeletons. They need a break too!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks great, nice props. I wish I had all those leaves in my yard.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

MY personal favorite is at the 3:34-3:35 mark, the one of the guillotine basked in the green light.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Love the lighting! Looks like a great yard for haunting. Lots of TOTs?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My ears pricked up at "Iowa", where? I'm in Charles City (NE)


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Really, really gorgeous use of red and green lights. Wind was great with the thin props - the motion in the lights was really cool. The reaper had a multi-color wash that worked really nice, I might have to... *coughs*... borrow that for my Courtyard scene next year... 

I loved the classic Halloween and skeleton vibe, especially when I realized how much of it moves... with or without motors. It's obvious there is a lot of love here... Thanks.

Grimm


----------

